# Would you use this toilet?



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

went to a park once for a sports event for the church, they had toilets in the bathroom, at least 10 of them but no bathroom stalls, nothing to cover you from ANYONE, you walk inside and you see everyone using the toilets right in front of you, they wipe themselves and you can see that, the people using the other toilets are sitting right next to you, so close that you guys can extend your arms and touch each other, You have to go really bad, what would you do? You don't go then you'll have to go to the bathroom in your pants.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Find a bush or stand of fir trees


----------



## SweetNSour82 (Dec 19, 2011)

Sounds like some of my nightmares..


----------



## Sierpinski (Jun 17, 2012)

I think whether or not I would use it would depend on how badly I needed to go. Sometimes lack of privacy in toilets surprises me. Occasionally, the stall wall is missing a door or the door doesn't lock or something like that. On the other hand, consider the ancient Ephesians. There is a photograph of some ancient Ephesians relieving themselves right here: http://i.pbase.com/g6/68/169568/2/69078164.fBqzTKAp.jpg


----------



## BobbyByThePound (Apr 4, 2012)

Sierpinski said:


> I think whether or not I would use it would depend on how badly I needed to go. Sometimes lack of privacy in toilets surprises me. Occasionally, the stall wall is missing a door or the door doesn't lock or something like that. On the other hand, consider the ancient Ephesians. There is a photograph of some ancient Ephesians relieving themselves right here: http://i.pbase.com/g6/68/169568/2/69078164.fBqzTKAp.jpg


they must not be very ancient if they had photographs


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

BobbyByThePound said:


> they must not be very ancient if they had photographs


Aliens gave them cameras true story


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

No, that's sick. SICK.


----------



## Sierpinski (Jun 17, 2012)

Monotony said:


> Aliens gave them cameras true story


"Toilets of the Gods"


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Am I inebriated?

Much depends on that.


----------



## Sierpinski (Jun 17, 2012)

MobiusX said:


> went to a park once for a sports event for the church, they had toilets in the bathroom, at least 10 of them but no bathroom stalls, nothing to cover you from ANYONE, you walk inside and you see everyone using the toilets right in front of you, they wipe themselves and you can see that, the people using the other toilets are sitting right next to you, so close that you guys can extend your arms and touch each other, You have to go really bad, what would you do? You don't go then you'll have to go to the bathroom in your pants.


I don't know where you live, but I'm going to take a wild guess. Was this the restroom in Washington Square Park? That's the only one I've seen where the commodes were just lined up in a row with no attempt at privacy. I felt strange even using a urinal in there.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Sierpinski said:


> I don't know where you live, but I'm going to take a wild guess. Was this the restroom in Washington Square Park? That's the only one I've seen where the commodes were just lined up in a row with no attempt at privacy. I felt strange even using a urinal in there.


it was many years ago in Long Island, I was probably 14


----------



## Sierpinski (Jun 17, 2012)

MobiusX said:


> it was many years ago in Long Island, I was probably 14


Ancient Ephesus was also many years ago. Maybe this sort of thing no longer happens. Let's hope.

In Europe, it's the extreme opposite. Stalls are very private, the walls usually running from floor to ceiling. The walls can be pretty thick too.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Sierpinski said:


> Ancient Ephesus was also many years ago. Maybe this sort of thing no longer happens. Let's hope.
> 
> In Europe, it's the extreme opposite. Stalls are very private, the walls usually running from floor to ceiling. The walls can be pretty thick too.


That's pretty stupid, how are you suppose to tell the guy next to you that you want to mess around? And how would you do it?


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

That sounds awful. I'd go look for a bathroom elsewhere. But if there seriously wasn't another bathroom for miles and I really did have to go so bad that I was at risk of soiling myself, I'd use the toilet. The embarrassment and physical discomfort of having an accident far exceeds my embarrassment having using a toilet without privacy. Just bury your face in your hands in shame and pray to God that nobody you know walks in.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

People use the bathroom to use the bathroom. I would be more afraid of the stench than anything else. Maybe there were stalls that were removed or something.


----------



## Gusthebus (May 22, 2012)

I wouldn't be able to do it... i got issues with public restrooms anyways, I barely will use the bathrooms at friends and family's houses


----------



## Nogy (Feb 13, 2011)

Hell to the no. I'd find a different bathroom, or swipe a roll of toilet paper and head to the nearest secluded bush


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Sierpinski said:


> In Europe, it's the extreme opposite. Stalls are very private, the walls usually running from floor to ceiling. The walls can be pretty thick too.


Those Europeans got something right. Also good to add music or other noise loud enough to cover sounds you do not want to hear -- fecal matter going "plop" as it hits water & bursts of flatulence. A real noisy industrial-grade exhaust fan would be good.

As for the OP's question: you've made a good case for crapping your pants.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

No way. :no I can't even stand to use public restrooms. lol


----------



## Mirror (Mar 16, 2012)

No. I had a nightmare about that one time, where the walls between each toilet were at toilet level, and everything was gross. Scared me so bad.


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

I have dreams like that all the time! I don't know what it is, but I've had these dreams for years, where there's something wrong with public toilets (and sometimes it's worse than no stalls). It's awful.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Geeze, that's odd. :con

If I had to go really bad, yes, I would use it. Otherwise, no.

Were you able to lock the door? If you could lock the door and I was the only one in there, I'd use it because I wouldn't have to worry about someone walking in on me while taking a dump. :um


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

If i have to urinate = use it anyway although it'll feel uncomfortable.
If i have to **** = Hold it until i get home.


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

if i had to go, id rather use that then my pants. Ive been to County Jail, and Rehab so im used to ppl staring at me while i do my business


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

I'd say no. I'm used to holding it in anyway :3


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Like some others said - I'd find the nearest secluded bush.


----------



## Sierpinski (Jun 17, 2012)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> That's pretty stupid, how are you suppose to tell the guy next to you that you want to mess around? And how would you do it?


I wouldn't be too surprised if the stalls were removed to prevent what you just described.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

If it were an emergency and there were no other options, I guess I would suck it up and go for it. When you gotta go, you gotta go! Ha


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

successful said:


> If i have to urinate = use it anyway although it'll feel uncomfortable.
> If i have to **** = Hold it until i get home.


this.

Imagine sitting right beside someone taking a dump, ugh christ. :no

I always feel sorry for cleaners who have to clean toilets. It's possibly the only job in the world i wouldn't do, even if you paid me 100 euro an hour.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

No thx. I don't see why a bathroom like that would even be made anyways (just to add stress to peoples' lives? lol) I once used one w/o a door and it's like WHY???


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Pants.

Some people I've known didn't bother closing bathroom doors. It's the same as being in the room with them.


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

I will never use a toilet in a public restroom ever, so maybe find like a tree or bush.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

Walk in.

Tell everyone there is a bomb and they have to leave.

****.

Sorted.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Forced choice - pants or public stall?


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

That's gross. But when you gotta go, you gotta go. 
My cousin (male) said there was no doors on the stalls in the men's bathroom at a concert we went to awhile back. But the women's had doors thankfully.


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

Alright
"How's it going?"
Aw, grand. Just dropping a deuce. Yourself?
"Aye. The same."
BRRRNTTTT!
"You'd need that looking at lad."
BRRRNTNNNTTT!
"Oh, in Christs name slow down man..."
BRRNN BRRRN BRRRNNNNTTTT SLEWSH
"I'm going to pass out.. oh god help us....."

Basically, yes, if I was in dire need I would whilst living in hope that the above never transpired.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

I have nightmares of situations like that. Who would actually be comfortable in that situation?


----------

